# If you have a camo casket with a gun rack....



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yooou might be a ******* :lol: 
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... cat=&lpid=


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I just ordered two of them. (A custom pink camo one for the Mrs.)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Loke said:


> I just ordered two of them. (A custom pink camo one for the Mrs.)


How many trucks are on blocks in your front yard?? Be honest. :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

None. They are at my brother-in-law's. 
But I do have a Camaro in the back yard. Well, its actually two of them that when I get time I'll put together to make one really nice one.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

"...from my cold, dead hand!" Not even then. I think I might be buried with my favorite rifle. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow Kyle, I cant even begin to understand how you found this one! :lol:

Dude this is off the hook ghetto! I mean, I dont even understand who would think this is a good investment.

PS: not sayin this is any better

http://ratsoff.net/img/content/oldload/a244_kiss.jpg


----------

